
Show HN: I was bored with verbosity of React, then this happens - thenewvu
http://i.imgur.com/QXUNT2y.jpg
======
borplk
This is not detailed enough for "Show HN", just a screenshot.

~~~
thenewvu
Sorry for that, I just want to "show" my idea and to see how people think
about it, for more detail please take a look at my reply to `sova`.

------
sova
Could you explain some more on how you're using all those interesting symbols?

~~~
thenewvu
Sorry, just it's for my need, not ready and recommended for others, but still,
if you're bored like me, please install Vim, vim-javascript and vim-jsx-pretty
plugins, enable concealing by adding `set conceallevel=2` into vimrc, then add
the below file into `~/.vim/after/syntax/javascript.vim`.
[https://github.com/thenewvu/dotfiles/blob/master/.vim/after/...](https://github.com/thenewvu/dotfiles/blob/master/.vim/after/syntax/javascript.vim)

Oh .. wait, you need to install nerd-fonts as well, gooling for that.

For using, I don't know, I just feel good with it. That's all.

~~~
sova
Ah so does VIM convert your cool glyphs into text before compiling?

~~~
thenewvu
No .. it just "displays" those icons, the origin code is still valid and
verbose, you can think it as a kind of code highlighting.

~~~
sova
Ah, very nice. That's actually not a bad way to go on the long and beautiful
path to Code Canvas

